# Solo - Black and White Smoke Siberian 18 months old



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Solo - Black and White Smoke Siberian 18 months old
Very affectionate girl has lived with other cats Neutered/microchipped and has had her 1st vaccination and will another in 3 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: What a beautiful girl


----------

